# CO2 cylinder, regulator, diffuser, bubble counter, in/out flow pipe, eheim filter etc



## bambi

*CO2 diffuser, bubble counter, in/out flow pipe, skimmer etc*

March 28 update:
NAG diffuser (small and medium, >10), in/outflow pipe (4M & 4L). CO2 Checker (5 ), bubble counter (6), metal diffuser (1), Plastic in/out flow pipe (1), skimmer (1) all in stock. 
** First come first serve, no holding.

I won't be doing another group buy for a while. I will post again when I'm ready.



March 15, 2011 Update:
NAG diffuser (10L, 5S), regulator (3 left), in/out flow pipe (M), bubble counter (10) arrived today. People that are interested may contact me. There are limited supply. First come first serve, no holding. 
Note: 1 canadian dollar = 6.3 Chinese Yuan

CO2 regulator http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5088856035
UP regulator http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=3862724636
MAX regulator http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=3541208052
NAG flat diffuser http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=6820857536
NAG diffuser with hook http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5427867974
NAG diffuser http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5428025282
NAG diffuser http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=7879778454
NAG diffuser http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5427979800
NAG diffuser http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=6820782332
Stainless steel diffuser, ADA style http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=3905515046
NAG bubble counter http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5428059288
Ladder bubble counter http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=1327819388
bubble counter http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=1691423858
NAG in/out flow pipe (L, bubble shape) http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=6740684510
NAG in/out flow pipe (L, funnel shape) http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=6740702402
NAG in/out flow pipe (M, bubble shape) http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=6740650398
NAG in/out flow pipe (M, funnel shape) http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=6740560878
NoName in/out flow pipe (L, funnel shape) http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=4069941878
NoName in/out flow pipe (L, bubble shape) http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=4070010024
Plastic in/out flow pipe http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=7997334770
Shrimp net http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=6900418280
Shrimp net http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=6900170510
sponge prefilter http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=1316604456
stainless prefilter (L) http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=2933770056
stainless prefilter (m) http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=3135371714
Shrimp house (black) http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=4091633486
Shrimp house (red) http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=1496337916
CO2 checker http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=4397188661
CO2 checker solution http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=3844269445
Clip light http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5311328064
Clip light http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=3243679604

pick at Midland and Lawrence (Scarb).

You can also go to M&J Aquarium at North East Corner of Brimley and Kennedy. They are carrying these products as well.

M&J Aquarium 
101-2101 brimley rd, scaroborugh. M1S2B4
Tel: 4165089218，6474307058


----------



## bambi

more photo coming


----------



## bambi

more photos coming soon


----------



## matti2uude

I'm interested in the shrimp house. When will you be getting them?


----------



## bambi

some photos coming soon


----------



## Bigdaddyo

I'd like a regulator, large glass defuser and a glass drop checker.


----------



## bambi

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bambi

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bambi

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!

Order for EHEIM filters is placed. It should arrive beginning of Jan.


----------



## bambi

bump!!!!!!!!


----------



## bambi

bump!!!!!!!!


----------



## bambi

bump!!!!!!!!


----------



## bambi

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vaporize

GST is 14%???


----------



## Chris S

Is this a mail order company? Is there a website?


----------



## bambi

Chris S said:


> Is this a mail order company? Is there a website?


Right now, it is more or less a group buy sort of thing from an online store in China. I'll be pretty busy and may not organize another one. If anyone's interested to keep it going, they can let me know. The cost of all the equipment is pretty good, however, shipping and custom and duty are a lot.

There is a website, but its in Chinese and the currency involved is chinese Yuan as well. There is another option to open an ebay store but the listing fee and final sale 12% might not be worth it.


----------



## bambi

last day to order!


----------



## bambi

more products added!


----------



## brapbrapboom

Is it 8bux each for the shrimp haus or 8bux for the lot of 5 or w/e


----------



## bambi

shrimp house is $8 each. I


----------



## bambi

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spicspan

What is your importing company called? Why is there no tax on them?


----------



## jimmyjam

I purchased a regulator with solonoid from bambi a few months back. I was very disappointed with the product from the get go.

1) all the connections on the regulator were loose
2) the dials were bent in like if someone has tempered with it
3) black markings on the back of the regulator knobs like if someone has make a x to mark it un-usable.
4) the solonoid would not turn on each time I plugged it in bc of the voltage difference. The transformer she gave was a dud.

I contacted the seller with this issue, but knowing that she is illegally distributing the product to make a few bucks, I did not make a big fuss about it. I told her that I would try the product out when I get my CO2 in a few weeks, and contact her then if there is a issue. 

Finally after 2.5 weeks, I got my tank ready to go. I was soo happy that It took me 2 hours to get the fitting on straight and I finally got the screws all in without breaking the damn thing, so I turned it on, and there was a massive leak. I realized that there was leak from the solonoid. I was really pissed off, so I messaged her to get a return. Not only was she very rude about this situation, but she also denied me of a return or money back. 

She advised me to contact the company. I laughed because 1) the company was in china,2) she does not provide any receipts because its sold illegally, so how was I suppose to show proof of purchase? 3)its not worth my money or time.

I am so displeased with this service and product, at which point I consulted a few colleagues in the industry. I also talked to Aquainspiration, who has confirmed that those pictures she has posted of the nag items are directly stolen from their website. She is also not a distributer for any company, and are selling these items below costs of retailers who are paying their taxes. ITs really disappointing when you see someone go behind someones back when they help you bring these products in for your own use. 

Has anyone else had similar issues?


----------



## Sameer

Well if you knew they were not legit, you also knew there was a chance of this happening. Sucks but thanks for letting us know. Should deter others from blindly jumping on these deals.


----------



## bambi

Buyer (jimmyjam) pmed me and said the dials were bent and there is black marking but since I did not mark anything and got everything shipped to me straight from the supplier. I did not really know what the buyer was refering too, but I asked him to bring it back ASAP if he is not happy with the regulator in anyway and I'll give him a full refund. He did not reply again untill 3 week after the purchase. I spoke with my supplier and forwarded him the problems the buyer reported. Supplier is not aware of similar problems but is willing to exchange. I asked the buyer to contact the supplier because buyer speaks Chinese. I replied politely that I will not be able to do much for him 3 week after purchase. I reminded him that I was willing to refund in one week of purchase. Buyer got upset and threatened me. I think most people know that local fish stores will not refund after 3 weeks of purchase, right? 


"Not only was she very rude about this situation". Please provide what I have said that makes you think I'm rude. I was not rude at all, I replied with good manners throughout our communication. I did pay HST and duties on imported products. If you want, you can contact tax revenue agency and let they know. 

The pictures posted are not from AI's website.


----------



## bambi

tax is included in the listing price.

Like I said to many people in pms before. I am not selling these products to make a profit. This is more or less a group buy. If anyone what's to confirm that I am not profiting from this, feel free to do that. pm me and I'll provide you with the supplier's info. You can figure it out from there.

it is ungrateful people like *Jimmyjam* that makes the community sad


----------



## jimmyjam

ITs true. I have read some reviews on the regulators, but definitely did not expect this quality of service and overall rudeness. As you have seen in my threads, I have purchased multiple regulators and equipment, but have never had such bad service and product. I just want to make sure this never happens again to another member on this forum.



Sameer said:


> Well if you knew they were not legit, you also knew there was a chance of this happening. Sucks but thanks for letting us know. Should deter others from blindly jumping on these deals.


----------



## Chris S

bambi said:


> I think most people know that local fish stores will not refund after 3 weeks of purchase, right?


I don't think refunding something three weeks later is a problem at any LFS, even less of a problem when the issue was brought up right away.

If you were willing to give a refund/exchange initially, I don't understand why you would no longer be willing to do so, especially when a buyer outlined the problems to you initially.

Just my two cents.


----------



## jimmyjam

The only issue I had with this is how it was handled. I was not even aware of the other legalities until I brought this issue up with a few other members. To be honest, the time spent writing my initial comment would be a fraction of what I make for that time and effort. It really comes down to the ethics and quality of service. No one likes getting ripped off you know =) No refund necessary now, I just want to make sure no one else gets shafted by this seller.



Chris S said:


> I don't think refunding something three weeks later is a problem at any LFS, even less of a problem when the issue was brought up right away.
> 
> If you were willing to give a refund/exchange initially, I don't understand why you would no longer be willing to do so, especially when a buyer outlined the problems to you initially.
> 
> Just my two cents.


----------



## bambi

I don't understand why the buyer was not willing to bring it back after he is not satisfied with the product.


----------



## bambi

jimmyjam said:


> The only issue I had with this is how it was handled. I was not even aware of the other legalities until I brought this issue up with a few other members. To be honest, the time spent writing my initial comment would be a fraction of what I make for that time and effort. It really comes down to the ethics and quality of service. No one likes getting ripped off you know =) No refund necessary now, I just want to make sure no one else gets shafted by this seller.


If you have concerns about the legalities, please bring it up with authorities. Like I said before, I am not make a profit from the group buy. I believe the group buy is a good thing for everyone on the forum. So, it is really not appropriate to use words like ripped off. Good thing is there isn't too many ungrateful people like you around. The time spent replying your comments is also a fraction of what I make at my job as well. But when a person becomes unreasonable and being difficult to deal with. There is nothing anyone can do. I was very friend to you. When you showed interest in my plants, I did not hesitate at all to clip you some for free. From this, I learned how ungrateful people can get.


----------



## spicspan

this is crazy


----------



## bambi

1)I have a list of your source price, and it seems like your making at least a 35-50% markup (which is industry standard for retail items). Including shipping and freight it is still a significant markup. I don't understand why you would lie about this, perhaps to make your buyers feel sorry for you? Considering all your post are sale related, I highly doubt you are just doing it for the community when you dont even know the community. I don't see one post that is helpful to the community.

*I never have a problem revealing where I get the products from. I posted the links below to help people that want to buy directly from oversea. Please go and checkout the shipping rate, currency exchange, and rate of duty on different products (http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/trade-commerce/tariff-tarif/menu-eng.html) before commenting. I also have the receipt of the importing duty/tax on everything. If needed, I will provide them to authorities. p.s. I don't need buyers to feel sorry for me.*

2) I checked out aquainspiration's webpage, the photos are exactly the same.Considering their images are taken by their staff, you better take these off due to copyright infringement. You are just full of lies!

http://aquainspiration.com/productdetail.asp?PIN=CO&PNAME=NAG&PSIZE=XH05

*The photos can be found online everywhere. You just need to google the product name for your information.

AI probaly got the photo from other online stores. 
Check out this link:
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=6820857536

*

3) I hope your paying your taxes this year for your importing corporation. As much as you like to say its a group buy to make yourself sound better, its NOT! You are running a business, and this is reason the moderators put you here and not in the buy and sell. As a CA that specialize in corporate audits, if you have not registered a BIN number, you are going to be in big trouble when I report it. You are also breaking a lot of importing rules, considering your not importing items with a registered business.

*Like I said many times before, feel free to report anything. But I have checked the rules. *

4) I have bought from jimmyjam before, he has got to be one of the most knowledgable persons around about plants, and probably one of the most trusted if you participate in the forum other than marketing your products (which you dont). Why would you say he is ungrateful? Why would anyone be greatfull for being ripped off? Im very confused here.

*Being helpful on the forum is not related to if a person is grateful or not. Please read the comments above before making comments and make more confusion. *

5) I think the Moderators should take this post off for the sake of the site, and local businesses. Theres a reason why wholesalers don't sell to general public, and its due to underselling the general market. When you have people like this girl doing illegal trading, it drives the market down and puts businesses like menagerie, aquainspiration, franks out of business. I don't think you have contemplated on this one.

*You need to have evidence when stating someone is doing illegal trading. And if you are concerned, report to authorities. *

I would never purchase from such a source. Especially Bambi knowing how she treats her customers.

my two cents


----------



## bambi

Here is the supplier's listing page. Hopefully, this can be helpful to some people.

CO2 regulator
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5088856035
Shipping is about 70 RMB/each with all the protective packaging
Converter costs 5 canadian
235+90 = 325 rmb
325rmb / 6 = 54.2 canadian
+ 5-10 dollar each on importing duty + HST
+ 5 dollar for converter
= 64.2 to 69.2 canadian depending on the custom

I was selling it at 65 Canadian dollar.


----------



## bambi

There are lots of different stores online that sells any of the products

CO2 regulator http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5088856035
UP regulator http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=3862724636
MAX regulator http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=3541208052
NAG flat diffuser http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=6820857536
NAG diffuser with hook http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5427867974
NAG diffuserhttp://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5428025282
NAG diffuser http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=7879778454
NAG diffuser http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5427979800
NAG diffuser http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=6820782332
Stainless steel diffuser, ADA style http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=3905515046
NAG bubble counter http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5428059288
Ladder bubble counter http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=1327819388
bubble counter http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=1691423858
NAG in/out flow pipe (L, bubble shape) http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=6740684510
NAG in/out flow pipe (L, funnel shape) http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=6740702402
NAG in/out flow pipe (M, bubble shape) http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=6740650398
NAG in/out flow pipe (M, funnel shape) http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=6740560878
NoName in/out flow pipe (L, funnel shape) http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=4069941878
NoName in/out flow pipe (L, bubble shape) http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=4070010024
Plastic in/out flow pipe http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=7997334770
Shrimp net http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=6900418280
Shrimp net http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=6900170510
sponge prefilter http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=1316604456
stainless prefilter (L) http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=2933770056
stainless prefilter (m) http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=3135371714
Shrimp house (black) http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=4091633486
Shrimp house (red) http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=1496337916
CO2 checker http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=4397188661
CO2 checker solution http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=3844269445
Clip light http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5311328064
Clip light http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=3243679604


----------



## jimmyjam

Your life lesson here should include

1) Treat your customers as you would like to be treated , it just takes one unhappy customer to tarnish your reputation. But in this case, there are several, including store owners. I'm just one that is speaking up.

2) Don't rip people off. "Ripped off" is a perfect depiction of what has happened here. I paid the retail price for a item that is not functional, and was not able to return the item due to poor customer service/management. That would be a text book definition of being ripped off. ( by the way big als is 30 days money back, where most retailers are 30-90)

3) When running a business, do it legit. Register your distributing company, and pay your year end taxes. I hope your paying your hst/year ends and go from there. At first, I thought you were just bringing in a few for your self and by getting others on this forum to import with you, it would make it cheap for you, but it doesn't take a genius to figure out that your making a premium on the products. Empty tanks /eheim filters for that price imported monthly, cummon now, dont be silly. We don't like to be lied to.

4) Be friendly, no one likes someone who is a meany. You are right I am very ungrateful for what you have done. There is no doubt about that. Who would be great full for buying a useless product? I actually did not ask for a refund initially just to help you out (thinking you are trying to help us out). I was going to give it a try to fix the problem, but the problem was not the regulator, but actually the solonoid. All of former was depicted vividly in a email following our exchange. I also told you the time it would take for me to get my co2 tank, which you did not reply to.

5) If you really are trying to "help" other people in this forum with your distributing company, why don't you start by posting in the forum outside of trying to make money. It seems like you have a wealth of knowledge in this field, why not help some other noobies with their setups. There are a number of projects being erected on our forums, including our a recent nano contest (in which your former friends at AI donated a large prize to). Help others help you.

This will be my last post, but my message is clear.

I hope you learned a life lesson here.



bambi said:


> If you have concerns about the legalities, please bring it up with authorities. Like I said before, I am not make a profit from the group buy. I believe the group buy is a good thing for everyone on the forum. So, it is really not appropriate to use words like ripped off. Good thing is there isn't too many ungrateful people like you around. The time spent replying your comments is also a fraction of what I make at my job as well. But when a person becomes unreasonable and being difficult to deal with. There is nothing anyone can do. I was very friend to you. When you showed interest in my plants, I did not hesitate at all to clip you some for free. From this, I learned how ungrateful people can get.


----------



## bambi

Your life lesson here should include

1) Treat your customers as you would like to be treated , it just takes one unhappy customer to tarnish your reputation. But in this case, there are several, including store owners. I'm just one that is speaking up.

*Everyone can think for themselves. Whether my reputation will be tarnished by you or not, we'll see. For any businesses, there is competition. If a store owner is not happy with the competitor, that's normal. I don't have a problem with that. If the store owner of AI lies and tells people they take photo of the product themselves when the photo are from online store on the internet. Or, if lies about being the sole distributor of NAG and ADA, that's very serious lies. But I always felt that everyone should mind their own business, I am not going to do anything about it. They should be more careful that they might be caught by others though.
*

2) Don't rip people off. "Ripped off" is a perfect depiction of what has happened here. I paid the retail price for a item that is not functional, and was not able to return the item due to poor customer service/management. That would be a text book definition of being ripped off. ( by the way big als is 30 days money back, where most retailers are 30-90)

*Only thing I'm going to say here is that if you are not happy with it, why is it not possible for you to just bring it back for a refund like I suggested initially? Also, I am aware that AI (aquainspiration) is not willing to refund money for their regulator 1 week after the purchase. I spoke with the buyer who was very upset. He asked me to sell the regulator for him for half of what he paid at AI at the end.*

3) When running a business, do it legit. Register your distributing company, and pay your year end taxes. I hope your paying your hst/year ends and go from there. At first, I thought you were just bringing in a few for your self and by getting others on this forum to import with you, it would make it cheap for you, but it doesn't take a genius to figure out that your making a premium on the products. Empty tanks /eheim filters for that price imported monthly, cummon now, dont be silly. We don't like to be lied to.

*How do you know that I am not registered and that I am not paying the taxes? If you are still so interested about the empty tanks and eheim filters and also have time, come to my place and bring a calculator. You can add up the incoming receipt, duty and shipping for yourself, okay? You can make a conclusion afterward as to if I'm making a premium or not.
*
4) Be friendly, no one likes someone who is a meany. You are right I am very ungrateful for what you have done. There is no doubt about that. Who would be great full for buying a useless product? I actually did not ask for a refund initially just to help you out (thinking you are trying to help us out). I was going to give it a try to fix the problem, but the problem was not the regulator, but actually the solonoid. All of former was depicted vividly in a email following our exchange. I also told you the time it would take for me to get my co2 tank, which you did not reply to.

*Same comment here: if you are not happy with it, why is it not possible for you to just bring it back for a refund like I suggested initially. Like I said earlier, post what I said make me a meany please. I replied to all your PM politely even after your threatening messages. I did not reply to the time to get your CO2 tank because I feel it is not my business when you get your CO2 tank. I asked you to bring it back if you are not happy with it, which you obvious are. 
*
5) If you really are trying to "help" other people in this forum with your distributing company, why don't you start by posting in the forum outside of trying to make money. It seems like you have a wealth of knowledge in this field, why not help some other noobies with their setups. There are a number of projects being erected on our forums, including our a recent nano contest (in which your former friends at AI donated a large prize to). Help others help you.
*
I don't have to reply this comment. According to the moderator on this forum. Business ID and personal ID should be separated and not intermingled at all. i.e. avoiding replying business thread with personal ID. For example: AI uses AquaInspiration as store ID. And uses vhaaron as personal ID. Ai actually used vhaaron to leave feedback for AquaInspiration! lol!! And If you don't know my personal ID. How do you know I have not been posting outside thread related to the products?*

This will be my last post, but my message is clear.
*
Everybody's time is valuable. It is good that you decided that this is your last post on this. *

I hope you learned a life lesson here.


----------



## spicspan

close this up


----------



## ameekplec.

Thread closed. Pending review by moderators.

If anybody has complaints around the issue, please let the moderators know.


----------



## ameekplec.

Thread reopened.

Keep things civil and on topic. Final warning.


----------



## bambi

I don't think I need to reply any of the comments above.

For the People that are so interested where I get the *EHEIM *and the *cylinders* . I get them from USA!

Here is their website if anyone want to buy direct from them. Note that shipping to Canada is quite high. And also keep in mind there is duty you need to pay as well. 
*
Cylinders First!*

Shipping for a 5lb cylinder is about 45 US dollar. The shipping comes down a bit when you order 4 or 5 cylinders, ~ 20 dollar each. Price of the cylinder is on the site, please, just go add up shipping and duty (~10-20 dollar on each cylinder).

http://www.aquariumplants.com/Aluminum_CO2_Cylinders_Tanks_p/t.htm?1=1&CartID=1

*Now, EHEIM filters:
*

Here is the link for EHEIM 2213. It is 78.99 US dollar. Shipping to canada and duty comes down to be about about 20 dollar each. Hence, selling it for $100/each.

http://superfishstore.com/waterworld/nfoscomm/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=2251

If you need other eheim models, look up the price on the store website.

I think anyone that graduated from primary schools can add up numbers can figure out from there. I said many times that I am only helping everyone out on here. The aim is not to make money from this.

For the people that have the time and wants to order the products directly. I believe all the links are provided in the thread. Go from there! Hopefully everyone can save a few dollar there!


----------



## chakc888

I want order some part. How I can contact you. Please call my cell phone at 416-xxx-xxxx. Thanks chak


----------



## TLe041

Your PM inbox is full.


----------



## bambi

shipment arrived.


----------



## bambi

all regulators are sold
n/out flow pipe sold
a few diffuser left


----------



## chakc888

*a few diffuser left*

which a few diffuser left ? charge how much?


----------



## chakc888

*your PM box full.*

1. bambi has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## chakc888

*Your pm Is full*

Please clean out some space on your PM box.


----------



## bambi

all NAG diffuser sold
bubble counter last one left


----------



## chakc888

I want it I can pick up today after 4:30 pm Ok? Let me know how to pick up?
Thanks chak


----------



## chakc888

do you still have bubble count? i want it.
PLease call me how to pick up. 416-937-2938 . Thanks Chak


----------



## bambi

everything is sold old.


----------



## bambi

up up up up


----------



## chakc888

When you let me knoe the price?


----------



## chakc888

How can i contact you? Please pm me !


----------



## bambi

March 29 update:
I still have: NAG diffuser (3 small ($12) and 1 medium($15)), in/outflow pipe (2M ($45), 0L), NAG bubble counter ($10), skimmer ($8)


----------

